# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  كيفية معالجة شد العضل وبطريقة سهلة وبسيطة

## اسيرة شوق

هنا نوضح كيفية معالجة شد العضل 
وهو عبارة عن خمود العضلة او عدم نشاطها 
ويعتبر هذا من النشاط الزائد علي العضلة ويجب عند شد العضل ان يكون الفرد في غاية الحزر حتي لا يتم شد زائد ومؤلم للفرد
فيجيب عند هذا الشد ان يتم عكس الالم ويجب علية بالتدليك برفق وتحريك الجزء الاخير من الرجل او اليدين اذا كان في الرجل او الزراع ويجب علية ان يتم معالجتة كالاتي:
1- ان يكون الفرد في حالة عدم الشد العصبي اثناء الشد 
2- ان يقوم بتدليك مكان الالم
3- الحركة في عكس اتجاة الالم 
4- تحريك اخر جزء في نهاية الالم 
5- يجب علية الا يقوم بعمل اي تحركات اخري في الجسم لانها تسبب في زيادة الالم
6- بعد ان ترجع العضلة لوضعها الطبيعي ان يقوم بتدليكها مرة اخري والحفاظ علي المشي في حركة سلسة
وهو علاج بسيط وسهل للفرد غير الرياضي الذي يقوم اثناء الشد بعمل حركات غير ارادية تعمل علي ضعف العضلة والتكرار في شد العضل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووو ع المجهوووووووود المتميز يالغلا 

ماننحرمك 

موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش الله العافيه

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا على المعلومات والاضافة الصحية يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووووووبة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*طرق مفيده* 

*سلمت يداك خيتو*

*ماننحرم من مواضيعك*

----------

